# 148 dB / One-SA-15 / Sundown Russia !



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally posted by Greg Kashin on my CACO Forum :

-----

Yup, the SA15 is another excellent sub, we had blasting at our meet the other night - it's loud and sounds damn good with the two SAX1200's providing enought control to play event fast techno type music

here are the pics...you may note that the guys took down some port area with blocks as the initial port area was on the high side with tunning to 37 so it would roll-off pretty steep below 35 in the Explorer























































the 148dbs was with rise to 6.2 ohms ...measured 968 watts (the Optima was sitting in the shop for a while and resting just a hair over 12volts so drop was pretty bad)...excellent efficiency though :thumbsup:










some Explore flex from a single SA15 

YouTube - Styx- Ford Explorer Team Sundown Russia


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

This was the prototype SA-15 -- production units will ship around end of November.


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

148db out of a SA-15 on 968 watts? WOW. I am ordering my 15in. Nightshade as soon as my amp sells. Im curious to see what it does on roughly 4000watts in a slot port(or even an aero port).

Have you tried or do you plan on trying an aero with these 15's yet?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

IAWarden89 said:


> 148db out of a SA-15 on 968 watts? WOW. I am ordering my 15in. Nightshade as soon as my amp sells. Im curious to see what it does on roughly 4000watts in a slot port(or even an aero port).
> 
> Have you tried or do you plan on trying an aero with these 15's yet?


I am sure someone will... we have over 100 going to Russia from the first batch and they use alot of Aero-Ports... not to mention all the pre-sold units going around to the USA


----------

